# how to live and work in canada



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi does anyone have any advice on if i have a chance of living and working in canada.
I am a fitness pro with alot of fitness qualifications, have over 12 yrs in the industry. I am really looking to move and work in canada or USA. I have been told if i get a visa and secure a job this is a possibility. I have enquired in the USA on this forum and 2 people have said i would not stand a chance basically as there is no visa for my trade and the recession at the moment. This is depressing to know, as people manage to work overseas with not neccessarily degrees, doctors, nurses etc. I have considered working abroad for many years but never thought i could do it, but now after a long holiday going to USA and Canada and meeting people from there, (who have said that i would have a chance of visas and work) this has made my mind up.
I just now need to know the next step from here, who to contact and how to go about this. Or am i wasting my time? Would Canada look at someone like me?
If anyone has any advice this would be appreciated.
Thanks
Clare


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The people on the American forum are right you need to have money or excel in a serious profession with degrees from seriously good schools to get in America.

Do oyu have a degree? If so then you'll be a chance if not you might struggle.

Realisitcally Canada and America have a totally different view on Education than just say Britain, Australia or New Zealand. Canada places little value on short course certificates you really need a degree or have a 4 year apprencieship completed in an In demand degree. Although the chances are improved with Canada I don't see much hope for getting someone to sponsor you without that degree.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Clare

How old are you? If you are under 30 then you could get on the Canada Work Holiday/Youth Mobility Programme. Granted it's only a 12 month visa, but maybe you could may be able to persuade an employer to sponsor you after that. Iy will depend on Labour Market Opinion (LMO) for your job and whether it's on the NOC (National Occupation Classification) List i believe.

Try going through their immigration tool and see how many points you get:
Immigrating as a worker: am I eligible?

Youth Mobility Programmes

Good luck and all the best.


----------

